
Mark Shuttleworth Comments Following Ubuntu Community Friction - caution
https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/future-of-ubuntu-community/17593/29
======
Kednicma
Sounds like a preparatory delegitimization of the community council. After
all, if the community doesn't care enough, then Canonical can retake more
direct control eventually and simply say that the community wasn't stepping up
enough to take their own lead.

I wonder what the endgame is like here. Ubuntu is slowly being crushed under
the weight of all of their experiments and different packaging needs, and
outreach efforts aren't paying enough to sustain growth. Like a Ponzi scheme,
but without the ill intent or even the understanding of what was increasing in
cost over the years.

